# Socksifying applications & SSH Tunnels [unsolved]

## AllenJB

Hi all,

I'll start from the beginning to help clarify what I'm trying to do.

I'm at uni and we're firewalled to hell. To play Anarchy Online under Windows, I have to run it from a program called SocksCap ( http://www.socks.permeo.com ) that 'Socksifies' it. SocksCap is configured to connect to localhost:1080 using socks4. localhost:1080 is a dynamic SSH Tunnel (with Putty) to a handy linux box that isn't quite as firewalled that (because I'm a CS student) I have access to. AO runs fine under this configuration in Windows.

Before I cam to uni, I had AO running under linux with Cedega & Point2Play, and I'd like to play with this a bit more to see if I can get it working better than I had it last time.

Currently I'm using tsocks and ssh to do this, but it's not working.

Here is what I'm currently doing (with things like specific machine names and logins removed):

ssh <handy-linux-box> -L 1080:127.0.0.1:1080

cd <AO directory> (if I don't do this AO doesn't run)

tsocks cedega Anarchy.exe

Currently AO comes up, but reports all shards are down and won't connect (which is also what happens when I don't try to socksify it).

/etc/socks/tsocks.conf (with comments removed):

```
local = 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0

local = 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0

server = 127.0.0.1

server_type = 4

server_port = 1080
```

I don't pretend to fully understand what socks is and does, but I do have a basic knowledge of networking (ports, udp/tcp, basic iptables, etc). All help in getting this running is very much appreciated.

Edit: 2005-10-20 14:12 BST

I've been messing about with an alternative, dante, and I'm still stuck at the same point. I've also been messing with changing the ssh command parameter to "-D 1080".

One thing I forgot to mention. With all the "socksifiers" I've tried so far I get the following error (or very similar - just the library name changes):

```
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib64/libdsocks.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
```

Why does this error occur and how can I fix it?

I've tried running env-update, and also opening a new console (to make sure the environment is up-to-date), and chowning the files to my normal user, all with no change. What might affect this is that I'm on amd64.

/etc/socks/socks.conf (without comments):

```
debug: 1           # uncomment to enable debugging

resolveprotocol: tcp  # set this if your socksserver only supports socksv4.

route {

        from: 0.0.0.0/0   to: 0.0.0.0/0   via: 127.0.0.1 port = 1080

        protocol: tcp udp                # server supports tcp and udp.

        proxyprotocol: socks_v4          # server supports socks v4 and v5.

        method: none #username           # we are willing to authenticate via

                                         # method "none", not "username".

}
```

Thanks in advance

Allen

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security

----------

## SSX-Killjoy

My initial thoughts on the issue is that you have not defined routes for AO, thus you can't access any of the domains. I would check the logs on your open computer (as it is the host for the requests) and see what IPs it is trying to use to connect to AO. Then add these routes to your Socks proxy config on the recipient computer. Verification of the routes can be done at the command line via the route command. If you see the routes listed for the AO game servers, then you have it setup properly and will enjoy playing the game.

I have not tried Socks for what you are doing, but I did help a friend use OpenVPN (http://openvpn.net) via an SSH tunnel to play WoW from his locked down computer campus.

----------

## AllenJB

Update:

I've tried running the SocksCap program under Cedega, and while it appears to run, AO still does nothing more than before, even if I put my DNS servers in the direct connections list.

I've also tried using ssh -D 1080 <handy linux box> as, after reading up on it, this appears to be closer, if not the same as what I'm doing under Putty in Windows. Again, this has made no change.

I have been advised to try Wine instead of Cedega as some people seem to reckon Wine is more stable, so that's probably going to be my next move.

I don't think the openvpn thing will work as it appears to require a server program on the target linux box, and I don't have the disk space to do that (not to mention the fact that the admin probably won't like me using servers from this box - it's mainly intended for file storage and allowing us to write and test things for and on linux.

Allen

----------

## SSX-Killjoy

Okay, Well if you need a test openVPN setup, mine is still up and being used. Depending on what server you connect to, Lag maybe tolerable from my connection.

Wine did release .9 now, so you may have some luck with that. Not sure, as I gave up on using wine with linux a while ago. (win program installation issues.)

Anyways let me know.  :Smile: 

----------

## AllenJB

Update:

I've been trying wine (0.9) as well as Cedega, with no avail.

I've also switched from using SSH to a client / service from http://www.your-freedom.net/.

And finally, I've also been trying to get this working by using the Windows "socksifier" I use called "SocksCap" under wine / cedega, also without success (there seems to be some problem related to the way AO is started from / by SocksCap (url for this was given in the first post)

Allen

----------

## Lyhaku

i'm in the same situation.. i'm trying to use dante to socksify cedega/wine using the www.your-freedom.net service but without succes...

if anyone can help...

----------

## butzemann

/push

i'm having the same problem AllenJB described. 

tsocks and dante's "socksify" and both didn't work for me in combination with cedega :[

----------

## xoomix

You can't ssh tunnel udp packets - I can almost guarantee that if you are having to connect to some initial 'sever' or 'shard' list that it's using udp - then an actual server connect becomes tcp - this might be the issue? EverQuest used to work, and then broke because of the same thing. Read the game server/technical docs to see if it is indeed an initial udp connection.

----------

